# Pressemitteilung Zebco: Wieder großer Waller



## Anglerboard-Team (5. März 2007)

Pressemitteilung

*Stefan Seuß und Benjamin Gründer vom Quantum-Team erfolgreich am Po*
(Mittellauf).

Die beiden Spezis sind aufgrund der warmen Wetterlage bereits Anfang März an den Po zum Wallerfischen gefahren. Die Wassertemperaturen betragen 13 Grad und die Waller sind in prächtiger Beißlaune. 

In den ersten 30 Angelstunden gelingt es den Po-Kennern, 13 Waller bis über 142 Pfund zu landen. Am Morgen des 3. März 2007 kommt es wieder zu einem Monsterfang. Gegen 8:30 Uhr bekommt Stefan einen harten Biss auf eine Brasse. Sofort eilen die beiden Angler dem stark kämpfenden Waller mit dem Boot hinterher. Nach circa 25 Minuten knallhartem Drill gelingt es Stefan, den Riesen ins Boot zu ziehen.

Der Waller zeigt eine brachiale Länge von 2,42 m bei einem Gewicht von 98,5
Kilo. Der Fisch wurde von Bernhard Heiner (Welscamp am Po) vermessen und
gewogen. 

Top Plätze für das Wallerangeln im Frühjahr sind die Flachwasserbereiche.

Viele Grüsse Stefan Seuß


----------



## Ossipeter (5. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Zebco: Wieder großer Waller*

Was für ein Urviech!!!


----------



## J-son (5. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Zebco: Wieder großer Waller*

Dickes Ding!!!

Petri an die Schwergewichts-Enthusiasten!

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Zebco: Wieder großer Waller*

Dickes Petri!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## Ulz (5. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Zebco: Wieder großer Waller*

Glückwunsch 

jungs!!!

geiles ding!!

gruß ulz


----------



## Stutenandy (5. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Zebco: Wieder großer Waller*

Was für ein Waller-Knaller. Da kann man gar nicht genau sagen, wer hier wen gefangen hat.


----------



## .carp. (5. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Zebco: Wieder großer Waller*

Fettes Petri und so!!!! 
Klasse Waller!! #6


----------



## Laksos (5. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Zebco: Wieder großer Waller*

Was für ein Fisch!|uhoh: 

Einen Riesenglückwunsch den beiden Quantum-Glückspilzen zu diesem tollen Waller!#6 #6


----------



## rtony (5. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Zebco: Wieder großer Waller*

WOW - dickes Ding... Da bekomm ich gleich wieder Lust auf Ungarn...

Trotzdem - Daumen hoch und Petri


----------



## bennie (5. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Zebco: Wieder großer Waller*

mächtig!


----------



## HD4ever (5. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Zebco: Wieder großer Waller*

Glückwunsch zu dem Brecher !!! #r
war grad nen interessanter Bericht im aktuellen Blinker übers Wallerangeln da unten - wo die Frage aufkommt ob der riesige Wachstum nicht nur wegen dem ohnehin schon guten Nahrungsangebot zustande kommt, sondern noch zusätzlich durch das Ausbringen von kilo-,Zentnerweise Wallerpellets ... #c
aber soll ja recht sein bei solchen Monstern |rolleyes


----------



## Dampfpilz (5. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Zebco: Wieder großer Waller*

:vik: |schild-g 
kenn das Gefühl vom Ebro,dagegen war mein Wels mit 
1.97m ja noch ein Baby :q macht weiter so
und ein dickes PETRI-HEIL #6 #6 #6


----------



## Schl@chter (5. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Zebco: Wieder großer Waller*

Glückwunsch zum tollen Fisch


----------



## rob (5. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Zebco: Wieder großer Waller*

haste recht HD4ever!
aber das mit den pellets gilt eigentlich hauptsächlich für den ebro.

dickes petri an die beiden!
wie immer kann man sich auf ihre fänge verlassen:m
einfach nur traum fische ,die sie im akkord aus dem wasser ziehen!
beste grüsse aus wien
rob


----------



## Brassenwürger (5. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Zebco: Wieder großer Waller*

Was ein Brocken! Den möchte ich mal an der Matchrute haben!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Zebco: Wieder großer Waller*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Was ein Brocken! Den möchte ich mal an der Matchrute haben!



aber ne wallermatch denk ich mal oder?|supergri #6 

ne feine 50er mono auf die 4000er rolle, 150 gramm waggler und dann gehts los,ich bin dabei!!


----------



## tarpoon (6. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Zebco: Wieder großer Waller*

fein,fein....


----------



## sack (6. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Zebco: Wieder großer Waller*

Klasse weiter so ein paar Tage bleiben noch.:vik:


----------



## Zandy (6. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Zebco: Wieder großer Waller*

Das ist schon beeindruckend,vor allem wenn man noch nie einen
Waller gefangen hat,wie ich.


----------



## Drillinge (9. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Zebco: Wieder großer Waller*

Ich habe meinen pfanne grad etwas breiter gekloppt:q

Könnt ihn ruhig im ganzen schicken:vik:


----------



## Stussy79 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Zebco: Wieder großer Waller*

Was für ein Riese .... HGW :O


----------



## Catfishhunter666 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Pressemitteilung Zebco: Wieder großer Waller*

Der Rockt!!
 Glückwunsch dem Fänger!!
 Nächstes Jahr werde Ich auch den Po-Wallern nachjagen und Spanien links liegen lassen!


----------

